# Spaghetti Worm



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have positively identified about 7-10 spaghetti worms in my tank. I read that they are harmless, is this true. They are going over some of my corals, will this hurt them? If so is there a way to remove the worms.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what do you mean going over some of your corals??


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Spaghetti worms are not much thicker than thread. They usually stay on/in the rock they we hatched from. They`re harmless. What does this worm look like?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No need to get rid of them. If anything, their feeding trawls are only keeping your corals a bit cleaner.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well they have long feeding tentacles that spread out over the rock. From what i've read and wat TOS said, they are harmless so i don't really care. Plus, they only really come out during feeding time and at night.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

how long and thick are the tentacles, like mary said, they are usually small. are you sure your identifying them right?


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

They are really thin, like angel hair. Im sure they are spaghetti worms. The tentacles themselves are long like 5", but thin: all branching from the center.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

sounds like em, i just havent seen them that long, wonder if mine will get that long, i have 1 or2 in my tank.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

ive read that the feeding arms can grow over a foot long


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

What color are they?


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

kind of a white/clear color


----------

